# Database Discussions > Oracle >  SAME methodology

## meganmegan

hi friends
what is S.A.M.E methodology in oracle?
how can i use it?
thanks

----------


## SpywareDr

S.A.M.E. Stripe And Mirror Everything

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/da...onf-130048.pdf.

----------


## meganmegan

thanks SpywareDr for your help.

----------


## SpywareDr

You're welcome.

----------


## meganmegan

Hi SpywareDr
i read mentioned document fully and i have 2 questions:
1.how do i set stripe width?
how do i place frequently accessed data on the outside half of the disk drives?

----------


## SpywareDr

I'm afraid I don't know. Did you try Google yet?

----------

